#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Kom jij ons Nederlands team versterken!

## Perftel

Werkomgeving:Samen met een gezellig team call-agents ben jij verantwoordelijk voor de verdere groei en ontwikkeling van ons callcenter. Door de goede werksfeer en leuke projecten is het hier plezierig werken.Functie-omschrijving:In de functie van Call-Agent ben jij bij ons callcenter verantwoordelijk voor de telefonische aquisitie van verschillende vragen over producten en diensten aan particulieren en/of bedrijven of als Commercieel medewerker in en/of outbound op diverse projecten.Bij ons callcenter bel je uitsluitend voor bekende kwalitatieve merken, wat het werk zeer aantrekkelijk maakt!Wat bieden wij jou:Waardevolle werkervaring door het opdoen van commercile en/of helpdesk gespreksvaardigheden.Een goede bonusregeling.Training & goede coaching.Wij zoeken:Minimale leeftijd 18 jaar.Beschikbaarheid minimaal voor n jaar.Een commercile instelling, je moet verkopen leuk vinden.Prettige telefoonstem en beheersing van algemeen Nederlands.Ben je genteresseerd, stuur dan een mail met telefoonnummer, cv. en motivatie aan:Contact ons:Email: [email protected] WebSite: PERFTEL - Centre d'appel * Fès

----------


## Haf1993

Goedendag,

Ik had nog wat vragen en zou graag wat meer informatie willen als het mogalijk is.
Kunnen jullie mij een pm sturen ??

Zie graag een reactie

----------


## muhammed9991

Pm graag

----------

